# Skyrim No Sound



## Ace5169664 (Apr 1, 2013)

I downloaded skyrim on my PC using Steam. Transfered the files to a flash drive. Then put it into my Mac. Found a wrapper and installed skyrim using steam but on my mac this time. Then started skyrim but before the main menu, a window popped up saying; Title: Microsoft XAudio 2, Text: CPU does not meet minimum requirement; Streaming SIMD Extensions support required., and there is a button saying "OK". I pressed ok and it brought me to the main menu. I clicked new game and there was no sound. I restarted skyrim but then another window popped up saying: Performing first time setup. Installing DirectX for windows. (step 1 of 1). I Have a Macbook Pro. Please help.


----------

